# Wago Webvisu lässt sich nicht über den Browser bedienen. HILFE



## Andi19851985 (28 November 2015)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder,
  da ich noch nicht so fit bin bezüglich meiner Wago-Steuerung brauche ich wiedermal eure Hilfe.
  Wir haben in unserem Neubau eine Wago-Steuerung 750-881 im Einsatz.
  Damit wird die Beleuchtung, Rollos, und die Steckdosen gesteuert.
  Das Programm und die Visu sind soweit fertig und funktionieren soweit ganz gut.
  Habe jetzt nur ein folgendes Problem mit der Webvisu im Browser.
  Die Visu lässt sich aufrufen und von Seite zu Seite wechseln.
  Wenn ich aber das Licht oder so da drüber steuern möchte dann passiert nichts.
  Mit der App funktioniert alles einwandfrei. 
  Auf dem Rechner ist die aktuelle Java Version.
  Vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen.


----------



## .:WAGOsupport:. (1 Dezember 2015)

Hallo Andi19851985,

vermutlich ist das JAVA Applet auf dem Controller veraltet, welches hier im Zusammenhang mit einer aktuellen JAVA Runtime Version die Prozesswerte nicht aktualisiert.
Dies liegt z.B. an einer veralteten Codesys Version, welche das JAVA Applet beinhaltet und überträgt.

Folge einfach dem Anwendungshinweis und tausche die Applet Dateien aus:
http://www.wago.de/suche/index.jsp?...ava&x=0&y=0#appnotedetails4650371877443415312


----------

